# Tybee 9/25 (Secret spot)



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished the incoming tide with some success today. Caught flounder, the smallest being about 11" and the largest was about 18". All released, although I kept the largest for a couple minutes before I felt sorry for him and let him go. He swam away just fine even though I had him on the sand for awhile. I'm really getting this flounder thing down finally. One hit so hard that it snapped #14 Fireline! 

Water was fairly clear and pods of mullet were working along the beach. Some of the mullet were nearly as big as the flounder I was catching!:jawdrop: Should be fun when the big spinner sharks start smashing them up. Might have to run a king rig out there to get in on some of that spool-dumping action.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man, got some new wheels? Mojo worked? 

Sweeeeeet flounder fishing. I guess I need to sign up for an Emanuel tuttoreal(sp). Sounds like being mobil helps.What did you get them on?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, I have wheels again. The spot is on the beach, it's just a matter of catching them at the right time. I was using mudminnows, the biggest and fattest ones I could find. Dropping one of those in front of a flounder is like putting a cold Guinness in front of me. No way in hell that's getting turned down!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Muddminnos? The ones we catch at the bait hole.....bou't 1" to 1 1/2", fatbellies(like a guppy), light colered on bottom, and dark on top with some colered streaks. The locals I've met call them polywogs. Are we talking bou't the same minno? How are you rigging them?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, good old pollywogs. The bigger they are, the better they work. You just take a small circle hook and run it through the lip of the minnow and pitch it out there with a large split shot. I'll show you exactly how it's done next time you're down here.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, I like that rig. Have you ever tried a slip sinker for better bite detection.....or is the split shot good enought for biting flatties? What do like for line lenght between hook and split shot? Say maybe, 10" to 12" inches. Hook size.... maybe 1/0 to 3/0? Thanks for the tips. Glenn.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll show the secrets once you're back down here again.


----------

